# [iPod Nano] Problème avec le SON



## Surveyy (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté, cette semaine un tout nouveau iPod, vu que l'autre m'a rendu l'âme. Je suis capable de transférer de la musique, d'ajouter des pochettes, des informations sur le titres et des voir dans mon iPod, mais quand vient le temps de BAISSER le son, car je ne veux pas que tout le monde autour de moi me regarde, c'est impossible, car même au minimum, on entent toujours de quoi..

Ma question est, comment mute un iPod ? Si oui, avec quel programme ?

J'utilise le programme iTunes (9.0.2) avec Windows Vista.

Merci a tous qui porteront attention à ce sujet !

Surveyy


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Novembre 2009)

Pour régler le son : faire glisser un doigt sur la molette (autour du bouton central). Sens des aiguilles d'une montre pour augmenter, sens inverse pour diminuer.

Tu n'utilises pas les écouteurs ? Quand ils sont branchés, les hauts parleurs sont inactifs.


----------

